
DevHub: TweetDeck for GitHub – Android, iOS and Web with 99% Code Sharing - pvinis
https://github.com/devhubapp/devhub
======
cercatrova
Interesting, seems useful. I don't use GitHub enough to necessitate needing an
entire TweetDesk like solution, but I can see the practicality for those that
maintain repositories.

The license however, for anyone looking into hosting this themselves, is not
open source, but only source available. Here is the complete license (without
the emojis, looks like they don't parse on HN):

# License

Copyright (c) 2018 [Bruno
Lemos]([https://twitter.com/brunolemos](https://twitter.com/brunolemos)).

This is project provided as is without any warranties.<br/> By using this app
you agree with its [privacy](PRIVACY.md) policy and the license below:

\- You are encouraged to use, share and submit pull requests with
improvements;

\- You are allowed to use the official hosted version
([devhubapp.com]([https://devhubapp.com/)](https://devhubapp.com/\))) on your
company or commercial projects;

\- You are allowed to use the source code for personal non-commercial purposes
only, like studing or contributing;

\- You are not allowed to distribute this app anywhere, neither changed
versions of this app, including but not limited to Apple Store, Google Play or
Web; Changes to the source code can only be used locally, taking in
consideration the other points of this License;

\- You are not allowed to charge people for this app, neither bypass its paid
features, if any;

~~~
rjzzleep
It's clearly open source. What you mean to say is that it's not Free Software.
Don't get me wrong I'm an ally of open source, but the very notion that open
source or free software are somehow protected words is funny by itself.

Someone created a decent app, posted the source for it and allows you to play
around with it. Be grateful, or ignore it, or bash it for technical reasons,
but this "I don't actually care about the software I just came to say it's not
really open source", because that one mention in the readme is odd to me.

I'm kind of assuming it might turn open core at some point in the future, but
for now it's not.

Edit: I'm fully aware that the comment is controversial and not happily
received by the HN community, but contrary to popular belief the open source
initiative has no copyright claim to the words open source, merely to the open
source initiative phrase. No downvotes will change that.

But even if you use the phrases by opensource.com:

The term "open source" refers to something people can

modify - fork

and share - pull request

because its design is publicly accessible.

I fully get why someone would dislike the strict way he defined his license
terms, but it's still in accordance with modify and share.

"If you move beyond modifying the code and decide to distribute your modified
version (or the original), that is the point at which there may be compliance
issues with the open source license. You only need to check you are passing on
the same rights to others as you received with the original code. "

You can distribute it just fine using the pull-requests. Again, it's fine to
be against this, but "you're not allowing me to distribute it the way i want
therefore it can't be open source" is a moot point.

I'm not argueing for his license, but I'm against the senseless bashing of
licenses I disagree with.

~~~
Vinnl
I think you're confusing this with the difference between having to make
additions available as open source as well (like with the GPL) versus being
able to keep additions closed source (like MIT or BSD).

In this case, however, you're not allowed to distribute additions _at all_ ,
unless you contribute them back to the original project. In other words,
forking's not allowed.

That's not commonly considered to be open source.

------
mychael
I spent like 2 mins looking at this and I still don't know what I'm looking
at.

~~~
saagarjha
It’s a GitHub client.

~~~
Sujan
GitHub notifications client it seems. Opens everything in a new tab for me.
(which is still nice!)

------
brunoborges
Seems like a great way to hijack GitHub accounts. The amount of permissions
the app requests is massive.

~~~
joshfriend
Not to mention all of the extra analytics that it collects and submits to a
google analytics account

------
BillinghamJ
Not sure why you'd promote the code sharing to potential users. Just seems
like a red flag to me!

------
stu_k
Interesting project!

Is there a writeup on how you architected the project to share 99% of code?
I'd be really interested in reading that! From a skim it looks like React +
React Native.

~~~
ryanbertrand
It uses React Native Web which allows to share more UI code. Pretty cool!

------
staticelf
After like.. a couple of minutes I think I got it now. Tweetdeck is another
popular app and this is kind of like it, but for Github instead of Twitter?

Really confusing title for someone who have no clue about what tweetdeck was,
which I assume most of us don't. Still doesn't understand what it actually
does for me since I have no clue what tweetdeck does?

~~~
k__
Yes, it's a Twitter like UI for Github comments/issues/etc.

------
asien
Will never signup to this thing.

No clear plan how to monetize project , ask 100% of github accounts permission
?

Sounds like a terrible idea of something that could later be sold to companies
selling advertising.

~~~
augbog
Not sure if the creator wants to monetize necessarily. He's a huge fan of open
source and contributes to some really big projects.

I will say the permissions was a turn off for me as well though

~~~
manmal
Yes why does the app ask for private permissions then? Open source projects
are public.

------
ryanwaggoner
I found this title really hard to parse, just FYI.

~~~
chrissnell
Agreed. Calling this "<this> for <that>" always rubs me the wrong way. Just
describe the product. How does TweetDeck describe their product?

------
elkos
To be honest I would be very interested on web-applications that connect to
Gitlab services

~~~
duncan-donuts
What sorts of things would you be interested in? I’ve been building a product
that can improve product quality by analyzing the relationship and history
between source code and tickets. We use gitlab and have always treated gitlab
as a first class citizen.

~~~
mdaniel
I want a tool that allows visibility across projects, because this "keeping
track of status by email" is for the birds.

The "Issues", "Merge Requests", and "Todos" across the tab bar isn't helpful
in the same way that I would _imagine_ a TweetDeck-ish layout by project or by
item type would be

------
orliesaurus
I really like the interface, then again I am used to Tweetdeck. I wish when
clicking on something it wouldn't immediately link me to a new tab in github,
instead a nicely wrapped view of the issue or comment staying within the apo
would be more beneficial to me. Anywho, great start! Also I been using
octobox.io for notifications and it's a very elegant solution to GitHub's
current mess

------
benj111
So how do you measure 'code sharing'?

Most languages will handle file opening transparently, regardless of OS. Is
that code sharing? What about the extra bit of logic you have to tack on
because file system Y doesn't handle Z?

It also occurs to me that I would rather have 98% code sharing, nicely
encapsulated in 1 file, rather than 99% spread over 101 files (not an
accusation aimed at this code base).

Still seems impressive.

------
executive
Multiple Twitter Accounts for GitHub?

------
mayneack
This is pretty cool. I could definitely see myself liking this interface as I
already like tweetdeck. I'm not quite sure it's worth all the access I need to
grant for my account though.

------
manmal
Access to all the production code I‘ve written in recent years? How about no?
I hope nobody in my connected organizations signs up with that permission.
Those are potentially millions of Euros of value (not only my own code!),
exposed to someone I don’t have a contract with.

I signed up with public permissions, that should be fine. But please just
remove the private part. It’s plain irresponsible even if there is no
malicious intent. What if someone stole all the tokens from their DB?

------
Sujan
Looks great!

Does it do more than display notifications in a different/better way? Issue
triage or anything like that?

------
k__
Made with React, React-Native and React-Native-Web, nice.

------
fangxing
Can't find a Android download link

~~~
brunolemos
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devhubapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devhubapp)

